# Be prepared for Hurricane Sandy!



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

This was sent to me by a friend down in Florida who is used to hurricanes, where us northerners aren't so used to them:



> You'll get some gusty winds (up to 35 knots they're saying right now, on Tuesday) so be prepared for the power to go out, just in case. Flashlights, a battery light or hurricane lamp to see by, fully charge up the phones and computer and anything else with a battery, a battery radio is nice to keep up with things if the power goes out, bottle up some water for all the fids in case there's a water warning (that shouldn't happen as far inland as you are), get blankets and stuff ready to cover the windows to stay warm in case the heat goes out if you have electric heat, and have ready-to-eat food for a couple of days in case it's too dangerous to go outdoors (if the power is out you don't want to be opening the fridge a lot and letting the cold escape), bring the bike indoors (some jerks will go out during a storm and steal stuff cause they figure nobody's looking), and have some cash on hand in case the banks are closed and you need money. If you know any old folks, check on them and make sure they're prepared and safe.
> There you go! Hurricane 101 from a Florida native





some information regarding this particular storm:

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/...ert/-/1719418/17164384/-/95ddmvz/-/index.html


http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/10/28/hurricane-sandy-frankenstorm/


so PLEASE everyone who might be affected by this storm, be prepared! if they issue evacuations, please get you and your fids out of there before you are unable to get away.

for others, my friend offers some excellent advice and it would be a wise idea to follow them. if you have any other pets who cannot handle the cold, please be sure theyre kept safe! cover cages to keep them all warm, block out any drafts and be sure they have fresh water in case drinking water becomes contaminated!


it has not even hit yet and me over in southern ontario is already seeing strong winds! this should be a warning for the storm to come, stay away from windows, prepare for some flooding from heavy rains, make sure you have travel cages and everything ready!


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Casey, I bet you're getting the wind we saw here in Philadelphia yesterday! WOW! We don't usually get strong, steady wind from the east, so it was pretty noticeable. You could also see the "semi-circle" of the clouds in the hurricane pattern -- almost like on the Doppler radar screens when they show the storm's pathways.

So far nothing but rain here, but Universities in the city are closed Monday and Tuesday and SEPTA is shut down starting tonight at midnight. That's pretty impressive -- in the 8 years I've lived here, the universities have only closed 2 times that I can remember, and SEPTA shut down both those times, too.

Anyone who lives in the northern areas to be struck -- piece of advice. DO NOT salt or try to melt or prevent snow. Make sure your basement is flood-proofed, and unplug all appliances. In the Northeast when we get bad flooding, it usually comes in basements first, since many of us are landlocked. You don't want your dryer plugged in in two feet of water -- because water is conductive and you won't be able to unplug it once the water covers the entire floor.

Don't drive if you can avoid it, and if you do, NEVER drive into water if the depth is unclear. Trust me. I lived for a long time in SE PA and when creeks flood, the speed and depth of the water flooding over roads is deceptive. Every time there has been flooding in SE PA that I can remember, SOMEONE dies because their car gets washed away by a flooded road. Plus you'll ruin your engine. 

If anyone needs more specific tips, feel free to PM me. I'm not in panic-mode because this year I'm in a 3rd-floor walkup in a 100 year old Victorian on a hill. It's built like a rock. So we're fine here, except for losing power. So I can definitely help anyone who needs ideas or advice who may be in a more precarious situation.

And Casey's right -- IF THEY TELL YOU TO EVACUATE, JUST DO IT. Right away.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

do you have any heating advice for those who's power goes out and only has electric heating?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's an article on Avian Web about emergency heat. It's not too helpful for people who have electric only, but it does take bird safety into consideration. http://www.greenandhealthy.info/emergencyheat.html The power inverter seems to be the best idea there, but they're expensive and probably hard to get on such short notice. For short term warmth you can use chemical hand warmers, but they aren't very practical if the heat is out for several days.

They have a great idea for people who have a gas oven however. You can heat bricks or other materials in the oven and use them the same way you'd use a hot water bottle.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have access to NONE of those. i checked our stores today, they are not selling the handwarmers here, and we have electric heating as well as an electric stove. 

our hedgehog can go into hibernation (which captive hedgies often die from this) in temps below 72F and shes the biggest worry with the power outage... worst case we will have to hold her in our shirts until the power comes on. which could be days. we are preparing for power outage here, as in windstorms here our power goes out easily. so we are pretty sure it will be out with this storm coming in. we are in top floor of an apartment unit, so flooding isnt a major concern for us, though we have some things in the basement storage unit. we might get damages there, but thats all replaceable. im just the most worried for poke a roo. everyone else can have thick blankets on their cages and would do a bit better as the drop may not be quick... but i still worry.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Being on the top floor is good because any heat in the apartments below you will rise toward you, and you'll get the maximum benefit from any sunlight. You'll be on the warmest floor in the building, but that doesn't mean you'll be warm. 

Probably everything is going to be messed up for days, but if you see anything that you can order online really quick, it's possible that it might be delivered before the power comes back on.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Casey: do you have access to a kerosene heater? That's what we used in the farm. Safe indoors as long as you have your eye on them, and use kerosene or gasoline as fuel.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Great article there tielfan. The leaves/compost placed in garbage bags would be safe for a hedge hog as well as birds/


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no we do not have one, and with the birds and chinchillas, i worry for fumes 


we plan on putting thick blankets over the windows and nailing them in place really tight over the windows to keep the heat in. all the cages will be covered on 3 sides with thick blankets. we have towels too to use. basically we are working bare basics here


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Hmmm. What about Sterno? You could use a pan and place bricks on the pan, and heat the underside with Sterno cans or candles if necessary. That would produce radiant heat, which is better than candle flames. Sterno gets hotter than candles with no fumes, that's why it's used in food service. But it's harder to get than candles.

Also, what about battery-powered heating blankets? You could put one around the hedgehog's cage, at least. Or hot water bottles, in a real pinch.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Are there leaves left where you leave? Can you gather some up tonite and throw some veggies in there and put in a metal trash can? That seems pretty easy and you could put it right next to the cage?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

our area is not prepared for this stuff. stores hardly carry much. and my husband also thinks im being too paranoid. because i have a phobia of storms. 


worst comes to worst, lovebirds will be put in a travel cage and moved into the livingroom and all doors shut off. 



i COULD crank the electric heater for monday before the storm hits, this way if the power does go out tuesday, it stays warmer longer... but for how long is the question.


i just turned it on now to warm the place up. tomorrow i will be covering our windows with thick blankets to try to keep the heat in, our windows are drafty. our bathroom window will have a cardboard block taped over it... 

im trying to think bare basics. the birds would be able to handle chilly temps for a few days if needed and so would the cats and us. chinchillas do better in cooler temps. the birds will be kept warm with thick blankets and the lovebirds will have their fleece tents and such and extra toys to snuggle with to keep them warm and safe. 


but if it goes out for longer than 3-4 days we might have some trouble with the heat.


top it off, i might still have to go in to work even if the power is out, we arent sure. theyve kept us at work during microbursts and power outages before.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Kind of a long shot here, but if they have any kind of power or heat at work maybe you could bring the animals to work with you.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

How about the window plastic that you blow dry to seal out the cold? Do they have that at your stores? That would help if your windows are drafty. Take towels and put inside the window and then plastic with the tape and blowdry to seal then you will get the benefit of the sunlight and yet have it sealed. If you dont have the 3M stuff, use any plastic tarp and just duct tape it over the windows to seal out the cold and let the sun in.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

work would not ever let me bring the animals in. i work at a fast food restaurant, several health code violations with that unfortunately 

i do have some tarp left over from camping. i will see what we can get ahold of tomorrow. tomorrow is the day before it hits. so tomorrow after work i will be preparing everything completely


the only storm we've had here to compare it to is that ice storm from 1998... we get tornadoes and microbursts in the county and smaller towns and there has been some history of F4s hitting the city in some years.... but those happen in summer when power outage isnt too bad aside from having to keep cool. its easier to keep cool when the power is out than to stay warm safely.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

If no clear plastic, even saran wrap and duct tape it to the windows - that will seal and keep out the cold - mainly on the windows that do get sunlight. You want that light/heat to come IN vs being blocked by blankets or cardboard. Good luck....


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i will see what i can get tomorrow  thanks everyone! with luck we WONT have the power go out on us... but we expect it, it goes out in strong winds often


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

So far still not much here.

Have heard that we're going to get struck by the eye of the storm -- it is definitely getting colder, and the animals are a little wary and wired, but no rain right now. Seems like the calm before the storm.

Wind is starting now. An hour ago all was silent, no rain, no wind. 

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It'll start with little squall lines where the wind kicks up and it rains sideways for a few minutes, then stops. Considering how big this storm system is, you'll probably get that for several hours before the sustained storm bands come in. I doubt you'll get winds high enough for real hurricane howling, but it's super super creepy when that happens. It sounds like the whole world is screaming outside.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Fingers crossed it doesn't hit anyone here too hard!!!

I'm safe in Texas from this one, but occassionally a hurricane runs though East of us (like Katrina) and we get a bit of wind and rain from it..but never power outages thankfully. 

If you are in the storm's way please don't be the "Oh it won't happen to me" person!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

we're already getting strong winds. theyre calling for tropical storm force winds for a very wide radius. the news is saying this storm here is unusual that it has a wide diameter of wind strength. we've started with some rain and wind from the cold frontal storm that the hurricane merged with and pushed back our way. its been quiet though earlier today... no birds chirping, no one outside... though the grocery store was full of people grabbing water bottle jugs. our pets have been acting up for several days now, cats are edgier than normal and behaving abnormally (gylf attacked me the other day for cleaning the cat house! theyve just either been extra clingy or have been agitated)


----------



## cilenez (Oct 24, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> This was sent to me by a friend down in Florida who is used to hurricanes, where us northerners aren't so used to them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one MAJOR thing all you northern people may not be aware of.. is the building up there are not built for hurricanes like the structure are down here in florida.. i too am a florida native.. my home town was hit by charlie in august of 2004... the BEST thing you all can do, is to get out of there, head south west away from the storm.. the storm surge is your #1 threat.. remeber what isaac was only a cat 1, but the storm surge devasted that area... 

GET OUT and be safe..


----------



## cilenez (Oct 24, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> do you have any heating advice for those who's power goes out and only has electric heating?


those hot hand pack hunters use... when we lived in NE WI, i kept those on hand if the power went out


----------



## cilenez (Oct 24, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Being on the top floor is good because any heat in the apartments below you will rise toward you, and you'll get the maximum benefit from any sunlight. You'll be on the warmest floor in the building, but that doesn't mean you'll be warm.
> 
> Probably everything is going to be messed up for days, but if you see anything that you can order online really quick, it's possible that it might be delivered before the power comes back on.


being on the top floor is dangerous during a hurricane.. the gusts are great up there..


----------



## cilenez (Oct 24, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> i have access to NONE of those. i checked our stores today, they are not selling the handwarmers here, and we have electric heating as well as an electric stove.
> 
> our hedgehog can go into hibernation (which captive hedgies often die from this) in temps below 72F and shes the biggest worry with the power outage... worst case we will have to hold her in our shirts until the power comes on. which could be days. we are preparing for power outage here, as in windstorms here our power goes out easily. so we are pretty sure it will be out with this storm coming in. we are in top floor of an apartment unit, so flooding isnt a major concern for us, though we have some things in the basement storage unit. we might get damages there, but thats all replaceable. im just the most worried for poke a roo. everyone else can have thick blankets on their cages and would do a bit better as the drop may not be quick... but i still worry.


then wrap the hedgie in a towel and stick them inside of your jacket close to your skin so they get your body heat


----------



## cilenez (Oct 24, 2012)

if you have a gas stove, turn the oven on at 150-200 and crack the oven door to help heat the house.. 

sternos are safe enough to use around birds for a little heat, but not a good source of heat.. 

propane heaters are also a safer bet, kerosene give off too much fumes for birds.. 

pellet stoves.. they sell a no odor pellet that are safe for birds.. 

to conserve body heat, if the electric goes out and you do not have any other means of heat listed above.. move every one into a small room, close the door... take turns holding your babies against your skin to keep them warm.. 

remember, if no heat, the top floor will cool off quicker then a lower floor.. but the basement and lower floors may have flooding from the storm surge.. 

above everything else, please be safe.. i will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

I reeaaalllyyy hope our power doesn't go out...there were towns up in union county that went without power for a few weeks after last years hurricane


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree that buildings up north aren't prepared for hurricanes like Florida is, but keep in mind that Charley had sustained winds well over 100mph, even inland. Fortunately it doesnt look like Sandy has winds on that level. I would think blowing debris would be a bigger threat than actual buildings blowing apart, at least in well-maintained areas. Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## cilenez (Oct 24, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> I agree that buildings up north aren't prepared for hurricanes like Florida is, but keep in mind that Charley had sustained winds well over 100mph, even inland. Fortunately it doesnt look like Sandy has winds on that level. I would think blowing debris would be a bigger threat than actual buildings blowing apart, at least in well-maintained areas. Stay safe, everyone.


i am more worried about the storm surge.. i have many friends that will be affected by sandy.. i only hope they are able to stay safe..


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well they issued advisories for the great lakes and waves... i hope they dont flood. it seems unlikely for the detroit river to flood, but you never know what could happen. my parking lot floods in heavy rains with half a foot of water... 


our building is concrete, we are on the north end side of the building, in the direction the wind is coming from. our power has flickered a few times already and its just mildly windy. 


theyre calling for snow in some areas with this storm too.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

:tiel1:Hope you guys in the affected areas are keeping safe


----------



## BoogsWifey (Oct 1, 2012)

Hope everyone stays safe! I'm in the Pacific Northwest and it seems every winter when it's snowing we lose power for a few days. I have 3 ball pythons that we use the hand warmers and wrap aluminum foil over the top of the cage plus blankets to help keep the heat in for them. Just make sure they still have fresh air! This will be our first winter with Rusko so i'm already a little nervous. Stay safe!


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

With all electric your options are limited.

I live in a house built in 1922 stucco, and I've kept it warm enough to live in, keep pipes from freezing for 4 days once with just Gas stove and gas dryer in basement.

Your best bet is going to be to pick a smaller room to "nest" up in, move animals in there. An inside room would be best. Store water in every spare container you can. Toliets will still flush if you have a couple gallons of water to dump into it. If power goes out chances are water goes not long after.

You want to use that toliet bare minimum, so back to the old North Dakota country rules. "If its yellow let it mellow, if its brown, flush it down" Ideally flushing only once a day if power and water are out.

Birds will manage if they don't have a lot of draft. They'll fluff their feathers out and sit more. Keep the food close, and remember they'll burn more calories doing so. Plan ahead now for emergency lighting. 

Best of luck to all of you, check in when you can.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Casey, which city are you in? I work in Toronto but live in Mississauga, and I'm not sure what to expect. I'm at work till 7-8 too, so I hope I don't get stuck in this weather on the commute home :blink:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i shall pm you


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello guys Here in Brazil we are all following the news about hurricane Sandy and keeping our fingers crossed for all of you.Please,be safe and evacuate if you are told to.Hope everything goes well for you and your pets.Keep us updated whenever you can.All the best X x Teresa


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its very windy here, but it still hasnt fully hit. we are catching the edge of it right now, tomorrow we will have the worst our area will get. but one rural town in my county already lost power and our power has flickered some.


we got the plastic covering our windows today too


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Yay on the plastic window coverings! It makes a world of difference!!


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

If I knew I could get hand warmers to you before the storm hit I would send you some I have tons here at home...I pray that everyone stays safe and there fids.....


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

It doesn't seem to be so bad in Toronto/Mississauga, windy and rainy but the power is still on in my area.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Came thru the storm here at our house ok. Power was off for an hour. Have to go out today so will see what the area looks like. Hope everyone else fairs as well.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

still very windy, power flickered a few times, but we're still good  but its still going through here


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hopefully,that will be it,DallyTsuka.Fingers crossed for all of you.Sending good vibes from Brazil X x Teresa


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

I hope everyone out there and your pets are all OK xx


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

wind has died down, its just rain. took a walk earlier to the store, a fence was taken out down the street. but we're all safe here  no power outages!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Thats good news.Glad to know that youre all OK.X x Teresa


----------

